# Away from shore Bass Fishing



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

No saltwater fishing...No inshore reports from me this year so I'm going to contribute to the forum by posting what learn about Bass fishing away from the bank. About a month ago I made a post about a new hump on Logan Martin since then I have dedicated almost all of my fishing time to finding areas to catch schools of Bass. So far what I've learned is current is the key to finding large schools of big active fish. Last week I was just riding around looking for interesting spots. I found several piles of rocks adjacent to the main river ledge. I don't know if it's an old home foundation or what, but the current flows over the area pretty strong. The first time I fished the area I threw a deep diving crankbait until I caught a fish (3lbs) then changed to Carolina rig with 10" worm. I caught 16 fish in a little over an hour casting into an area about 30 to 40 feet round. I've been back several times and as long as water is moving the fish are there and eating no matter how hot or what time of day. Best thing, I've not seen anyone fishing close to the spot. 

Any away from shore tips or strategies would be appreciated.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

July 6th Lake Guntersville

Fished all day without fishing a dock or bank. The second spot we fished is a long submerged island with main river current flowing on each side and was very about 30ft deep raising up sharply to about 6ft with grass and weeds on the top. Fished it for about an hour with carolina rig an deep diving crankbait and caught two fish. First was about 5lbs and the second 2.5lbs. 

Next spot was a submerged road bed in a very large creek. We found the road bed on a map and it was very easy to find. This was an old two lane road. The surronding water was from 10 to 14 feet deep and the top of the road bed 6 to 8ft deep. Using a carolina was the key because the sides of the road bed feels like broken rock and it was holding fish. In about 2 hours we caught around 17 fish with the biggest being 4.5lbs and only two smaller than 15 inches. 

For the day we caught around 20 fish and our best 5 weighed in right at 18lbs. This is the best day I've had on Lake Guntersville, but still would not finish in the top 3 at the last tournment I fished there. It usually takes about 25lbs to win there, but with tempertures in the mid 90's and water temps in upper 80's I'll take it.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report. I just want to know where you found an air conditioned bass boat. It's just to hot for me to be out there in mid day.
Congratulations!
Buckyt


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Too hot to fish, too hot for golf, too boring at home....so I'll fish. Actually we had a huge cooler of water, but there was a nice Breeze blowing and I never broke a sweat.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I was hoping to keep this thread going as I got better but I'm not finding any fish. I'm going deeper this week or a small mouth trip may be on the schedule for Wednesday.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Well went on the smallmouth trip but didn't catch any. However, I did catch some nice largemouth. We fished Guntersville last Tuesday afternoon. Largest fish about 6lbs on shaky head worm under a dock. Spent the night in Athens Alabama and fished Wilson Lake the next morning. Only caught a few and the highlight of the was foul hooking a 5ft gar. It had a couple of nice runs but was mostly dead weight. 

Bass fishing in central Alabama has gotten difficult over the past three weeks. Water temps are in the low 90's and the bass are suspending about 10 to 15 feet deep over very deep water. I can't figure out how to catch them. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------

